# US patent and trademark office



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Cancels the Redskins trademark- Really ?????????


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They tried it in 99 and it didn't stick. This will go to the courts again. 

Nothing like being politically correct.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I think this is the first step to something that should change not because the government mandates it but because it would be the right thing to do.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

trclements said:


> I think this is the first step to something that should change not because the government mandates it but because it would be the right thing to do.


I would be curious to know of the funding of the video. If it is offensive to the group that is a very valid argument and probably should be changed by the team of their own will. However, what I believe to be actually true is that this is driven by a politically motivated group. In the case of the Utes, they endorse the mascot and support it, but it certainly could be very different for Washington as the name is much more vague. The infamous Code Talkers didn't seem to be too offended at this event:


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> I would be curious to know of the funding of the video. If it is offensive to the group that is a very valid argument and probably should be changed by the team of their own will. However, what I believe to be actually true is that this is driven by a politically motivated group. In the case of the Utes, they endorse the mascot and support it, but it certainly could be very different for Washington as the name is much more vague. The infamous Code Talkers didn't seem to be too offended at this event:


Honestly I don't know who made the video, but the person who showed it to me is a good friend of mine who is Navajo and grew up on a reservation. One great thing about being American is that we can say and do whatever we want thanks to the constitution, but that doesn't mean we get to chose the consequences of our words or actions. I can say whatever I want, but I can't tell someone that they shouldn't be offended by it just because I don't find it offensive. If there was a professional sports team named the "n-words" there isn't a chance in hell it would be allowed in this country. So why is a derogatory name towards native americans allowed? I don't get it. I am not Native American, but the term still bothers me. As Americans it should be common sense not "political correctness" to look out for each other.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

OK- I normally try to stay out of PC- well most of the time but on this one I just have a problem and I have had for decades. 
1. The Govt stepping in bothers me immensley.
2. I guess I just look over the top and do not consider the term like the "N" word . Is the Vikings a bad term ? The Cleveland Indians ? Really where does it end. Because I can not believe that someone would call their franchise something derogatory- 
3. I have always been into history- especially early America and traveled to a myriad of Indian battle grounds in the east and midwest- never once did I not think that Iriquois , Shawnee , Cherokee or any other tribe didn't deserve respect and thier legacy should be known and taught.

4. And there lies my real problem. The way we teach history in our schools anymore- if this continues in 10 years go ask a 15 year old what he can tell you about the Indian - they are the nation that we outsource work to.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I think Obama is doing a swell job....hope and change baby, hope and change :shock:


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Packfish said:


> OK- I normally try to stay out of PC- well most of the time but on this one I just have a problem and I have had for decades.
> 1. The Govt stepping in bothers me immensley.
> 2. I guess I just look over the top and do not consider the term like the "N" word . Is the Vikings a bad term ? The Cleveland Indians ? Really where does it end. Because I can not believe that someone would call their franchise something derogatory-
> 3. I have always been into history- especially early America and traveled to a myriad of Indian battle grounds in the east and midwest- never once did I not think that Iriquois , Shawnee , Cherokee or any other tribe didn't deserve respect and thier legacy should be known and taught.
> ...


I agree that the government shouldn't be wasting our tax dollars on something like this.

The Vikings are a group of people, same with Iriquois, Shawnee, Cherokee, and Utes. These are names that they call themselves. Look at the U of U. They have worked with the Ute tribe forever and have their blessing to use the name. Same with Florida State Seminoles. There is nothing wrong with that and I would hate to see any of those team names be changed. The point I am trying to make is the term "*******" has been used as a derogatory term towards native Americans. Some still find it offensive while others may not. Just like African Americans and the N-word. Some use it and act like it isn't a big deal and others are offended by its use despite who is using it.

I would venture to bet that if you called any Native American a ******* today they would take offense. That's why I think it should be changed because I think you would have a hard time finding a Native American that would. Refer to them self as a "*******".

The trade mark being revoked is only on the name "Redskins" not on their Indian head logo. Why not adopt a tribe name like the Utes and Seminoles have done?


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> I think Obama is doing a swell job....hope and change baby, hope and change :shock:


I am not sure why you felt you needed to jump in with all the Obama talk. As far as I can tell all the posts so far agree, including mine, that the government shouldn't waste time and money on things like that. I am a strong republican and haven't and never would vote for Obama. I think he has done a terrible job and a lot of his actions such as Obama care are doing irreparable damage to our country. Why not make a productive comment to the conversation rather than take any opportunity to bash Obama? You are first one to bring up his name and it was a federal court that did this not him.


----------

